# FreeNAS logo



## gofer_touch (Apr 29, 2015)

Is it just me or has anyone else noticed that the FreeNAS logo held upside down looks like the head of a something evil?

https://hardwaredenlk.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/freenas_logo_twitter.jpg


----------



## Crest (May 3, 2015)

Sharks eat penguins.


----------

